# là / là-bas



## koala1230

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une probleme de la similarité de là et là-bas.
N'y-a-t-il pas de différence entre les deux?
Pourriez-vous me dire les usages, s'il y a une différence?

Merci beaucoup,


----------



## SwissPete

Welcome to the forum, koala1230.

La différence est subtile et minime. D'après Larousse ;

Là : indique un lieu autre que celui où on se trouve (par opposition à _ici_).
Là-bas : En un lieu situé plus bas ou plus loin.

Personnellement, je comprends _là_ comme étant plus près que _là-bas_.


----------



## LV4-26

SwissPete said:


> Personnellement, je comprends _là_ comme étant plus près que _là-bas_.


Moi aussi. D'autant plus que, comme beaucoup de mes contemporains, me semble-t-il, j'utilise souvent _là_ à la place d'_ici._

_Où est passé ce papier ? Je l'avais mis là_ (désignant un endroit qui est à la portée de ma main)

_- Où es-tu ?
- Je suis là._

Cependant,_ ici_ existe encore et il reste des cas où il ne peut être remplacé par _là_.
_Ici, la vie s'écoule paisiblement._

Mais il me semble que son champ d'utilisation s'est réduit. 

Même si je suis incapable d'être plus précis, il faut retenir que la distinction entre _là _et_ là-bas_ est nette et sans ambiguité. C'est celle entre _ici_ et _là _qui peut poser problème...à mon humble avis.


----------



## koala1230

Je vous remercie, LV4.

C'est une exemple très bien pour là et ici.
Même si je sais le exemple du remplaçant de là, 
je ne comprends pas le raison.
Donc, Y-a-t-il quel que'un qui peut citer un cas encore?


Merci,


----------



## LV4-26

Pour faire plus simple :
_Là,_ pour ce qui est proche.
_Là-bas,_ pour ce qui est loin.


----------



## itka

Ici : le lieu où se trouve la personne qui parle
là : le lieu qu'elle montre du doigt près d'elle (près de la personne qui parle)
là-bas : le lieu qu'elle montre du doigt au loin (loin de la personne qui parle)

_"Ceux qui font le spectacle, mettez-vous là, devant, les spectateurs asseyez-vous là-bas, derrière."

"Pendant que nous, ici, nous pensons à nos vacances, là, en banlieue, il y a des enfants qui n'ont jamais vu la mer et là-bas, dans d'autres pays, d'autres enfants meurent de faim..."_


----------



## LV4-26

itka said:


> Ici : le lieu où se trouve la personne qui parle
> là : le lieu qu'elle montre du doigt près d'elle (près de la personne qui parle)


Donc, mon impression (post #3) que _là _est en train d'investir partiellement le champ sémantique de _ici_, n'est partagée par personne ? 
Dans mes deux exemples, tous les francophones diraient "_je l'avais mis *ici*_" et "_je suis *ici*_" ?


----------



## Grop

Je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec toi, mais dire ici reste possible, et ne coûte rien.


----------



## itka

Non, tu as raison, on a tendance à dire "là" pour "ici", surtout, me semble-t-il lorsqu'on veut insister sur l'emplacement, en le montrant du doigt peut-être... mais je pense dire encore assez souvent des choses comme : "je l'avais mis ici !" "Il était ici !"

A noter que "ici-bas" ( = sur la terre, en ce monde) ne s'oppose pas à "là-bas" mais à "l'au-delà" (= le lieu où l'on se trouve après la mort)


----------



## pozzo

Selon mon Robert Micro, la première définition de *là* est : _dans un lieu autre que celui où l'on est (opposé à ici).  _Donc, tout à fait d'accord avec Larousse.  Sauf la tournure de phrase: _je suis là_ qui veut dire _je suis présent_. La définition de *là-bas *est : _à une distance assez grande (opposé à ici). 

_Je pense que ça répondrait partiellement à la question de LV4-26, sauf le fait évident que je ne suis pas francophone.  

Quant à _Je l'avais mis là, _j'ai deux idées. 

Ma première idée est la suivante. S'il s'agit d'un lieu qui est assez proche, on peut utiliser _là _parce que le lieu dont on parle n'est pas précisément le même lieu où on se trouve. Mais on peut aussi utiliser _ici _si on pense que le lieu est assez proche pour qu'il soit le même lieu oú on se trouve.  Donc la décision de quelle est la distance qui défini la séparation entre deux lieux différents est selon celui qui parle.  

Ma deuxième idée est la suivante.  Disons que le lieu où on se trouve est _ce lieu-ci_ pendant que les autres lieux sont _ces lieux-là_.    Si on ne parle plus de lieux mais de livres, on peut dire: _ce livre-ci_ et _ce livre-là_ pour différencier entre deux livres.  _Ce livre-ci _sera normalement celui qui est plus proche.  Mais s'il n'y a qu'un seul livre, on n'a pas besoin de différencier, et donc on peut utiliser celui qu'on veut utiliser.  Pour garder le sens, _Ce livre-ci _est normalement utilisé pour un livre qui est assez proche, pendant que _ce livre-là _est normalement utilisé pour un livre que est assez loin.  Mais la définition de _assez_ est selon celui qui parle.  Donc, s'il n'y a qu'un seul livre, on peut dire _ce livre-lá_, même si le livre est proche.  

Et alors, quand il s'agit d'un seul lieu, et donc qu'il ne soit pas nécessaire de différencier entre celui qui est plus proche est celui qui est plus loin, on peut dire _lá (_qui est d'ailleurs équivalent à_ ce lieu-là),_ pour un lieu qui est proche. 

Je voudrais savoir ce que tu en penses, LV4 (et les autres aussi bien sûr).


----------



## LV4-26

En effet, _ici_ reste utilisé quand le parallélisme avec_ là_ est pertinent.
_Toi, Roger, tu te mets ici et toi, Caroline, tu te mets là.
_
Ou encore en opposition avec _là-bas_
_Que tu vives ici ou là-bas _(pardon, M. Balavoine).

Pour le reste (donc, en l'absence d'opposition), il y a de nombreux cas où _ici_ et _là_ sont tous les deux possibles et donc interchangeables.

Autre exemple :
Contexte: je m'approche d'une table ou sont réunis des amis. Il y a plusieurs chaises de libres. Je pose ma main sur l'une d'elles et je dis :
_Je peux me mettre là ?_
Dans ce cas précis, j'aurais plutôt tendance à utiliser _là_, mais cela dépend sûrement du locuteur et si j'entendais dire..
_Je peux me mettre ici ?_
...dans la même situation, je pense que je ne remarquerais même pas la différence.


----------



## hual

Bonjour

Je me permets de vous signaler un emploi de "là" qui, je ne me trompe, n'est évoquée dans aucune des réponses qui vous ont été données, à savoir celui qui consise à utiliser "là" en référence intra-textuelle, par ex.: _Il est allé à Paris et de là à Rouen (de là = de Paris) _ou encore _Tu connais Bourges ? Ce n'est pas loin de là (de là = de Bourges)_, où l'adberbe "là" reprend le nom des noms de lieu, de ville, un peu comme le ferait un pronom personnel... "Là-bas", en revanche, tend à indiquer un lieu éloigné et ce aussi bien dans l'espace réel que dans celui de la fiction, ex_.: Tu vois la petite fille là-bas ?, "Là-bas, tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté..." (Baudelaire)_. Bien évidemment, on pourrait s'étendre davantage sur l'opposition _là_ vs _là-bas... _ce qui nous amènerait inévitablement à ce que l'on appelle la _deixis am Phantasma_ dans les récits de fiction.


----------



## itka

hual said:


> _ "_Là-bas_ *Là* tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté..." (Baudelaire)_.


----------



## nicduf

_Tu connais Bourges ? *Ce* n'est pas loin de là (*de là = de Bourges*)_, 
il me semble que dans cet exemple, "de là" ne signifie pas "de Bourges" mais plutôt "de l'endroit où se trouve celui qui parle" et c'est "ce" qui remplace "Bourges".


----------



## itka

Mmmm... ça dépend...

_-Tu connais Trifouillis-les-Oies ?
- Non, où est-ce ?
- Tu connais Bourges ? Ce n'est pas loin de là.
_
Ça peut vouloir dire :_ "pas loin d'ici"_, l'endroit où je parle, ou bien ça peut vouloir dire _"pas loin de la ville de Bourges_".


----------



## hual

Bonjour

Si "pas loin de là" indiquait l'endroit où je suis, à quoi bon demander à l'autre s'il connaît Bourges ?


----------



## itka

Je répondais à nicduf et je lui ai donné un exemple différent de son interprétation.  
Il y a deux sens possibles :
- _pas loin de la ville de Bourges_ (d'où mon exemple). C'est celle que tu as donnée
-_ pas loin d'ici_. Celle que nicduf a donnée.


----------



## hual

C'est tout à fait clair et je te remercie de ta réponse. Effectivement, j'aurais dû répondre au message de nicduf, pas au tien.


----------



## Eloy1988

Quelle est la différence entre les adverbes "là" et "là-bas" ?

Je suis allé à Paris cet été. Là, j'ai visité bien de monuments.
Je suis allé à Paris cet été. Là-bas, j'ai visité bien de monuments.

Quand je suis allé là...
Quand je suis allé là-bas...

Merci d'avance à tous !


----------



## quinoa

Là = dans ce lieu (reprise de "Paris" nécessaire à la phrase pour éviter la répétition)
Là-bas = à quelque distance plus ou moins grande du lieu où je me trouve (on insiste sur la distance)
Bien de*s* monuments


----------

